# Survival Knife



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Hello,
For past few days, i've been trying to find a medium/large knives with following things..i was just able to find only one.
If you know any others please tell me.

1) a Fixed blade Knife with full tang as well as a folding knife
2) i'm fan of military colors. The knife handle and sheath should be in military colors. No black please. camo, green, desert, coyote, khaki etc
3) Sheath should be able to be secured on belt or molle.
4) additional accessories would be welcomed.

I was able to find only Gerber LMF II survival knife. You guys got any other products which fulfill above requirements.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Here is just what you are looking for:

Ontario OKC3S Marine Bayonet from Ontario-Knife Store.com

The sheath also meets your requirement of belt or Molle.

On your belt, it substitutes for a good Ka-bar. A full 8" blade of very good steel. And I couldn't believe how sharp (including the swage) it is from the factory. Scary sharp. Also, shop around as it is cheaper at other places.

















Ontario does not specify the steel other than saying it is a proprietary blend of carbon steel. One reviewer on Amazon said this: *"First, both edges are sharpened, It does NOT have an upper false edge (unsharpened swedge). The top edge is sharpened for about 3 inches from the tip on back. This makes it a doubled edged knife that is illegal to carry in many states such as mine. Although there is no state law in my state limiting blade length, the double edge makes it illegal to carry. I am legal as long as I keep on my property. Check your state and city/town laws first if you plan on carrying this off your home property.
Second, it's not stated explicitly but from what I can gather from my research, the blade steel is 1095. This makes for a very tough and strong blade, exactly what it was designed for."*


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

> 1) a Fixed blade Knife with full tang as well as a folding knife


That's a bit confusing there. I read it as your looking for a fixed blade and a folding knife, because that's the only things that makes sense, but for all we know you could be looking for both in one which doesn't.

There are lots of good choices, but what are you looking to spend because some choices are expensive. I have always seen knives are one of the most important survival tools, but I have carried a knife since I was 8 and know what I can do with them. Which is a lot.

Give KnifeCenter a good look. Their very good to deal with and have a good selection. Plus sales.

Knives at Knife Center

This is a great deal for one,

Meyerco Bob Terzuola CQB Military Fixed 5-3/4" Satin Plain Blade, Micarta Handles - KnifeCenter

and so is this,

SOG M37N SEAL Pup Fixed 4.75" Powder Coated Combo Blade, GRN Handles, Nylon Sheath - KnifeCenter

Either will make an excellent survival knife though the Meyerco is the high quality of the two.

.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Can you get the KaBar in India? Also, did you get the Zed Keychain that I suggested a while back. I think the knife plus the cool key chain and your are going to be a hit with the ladies!

View attachment 6585


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

He's Indian. That changes things. I have little idea what's available to him. Probably better to look at finding what he can locally, or having a knife maker there make him one if there are any around and any good. 
Even a Mora makes a reasonable survival knife for as long as it lasts. Though I prefer something better quality build and materials given the choice.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kukri

? Will this work ?
I hope they are available in your area. Are there laws about knives. You might want to check.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Yeah the law states that i cannot import a blade which is larger than 9' (inch) and broader than 2'.
I cannot carry around a knife bigger than 3-1/2' in public areas...i can carry bigger ones to camping btw.

Fuzzee , yeah sorry english is not my first langauge.. i meant to say 1) Fixed blade 2) Folding knife as backup


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Zed said:


> Yeah the law states that i cannot import a blade which is larger than 9' (inch) and broader than 2'.
> I cannot carry around a knife bigger than 3-1/2' in public areas...i can carry bigger ones to camping btw.
> 
> Fuzzee , yeah sorry english is not my first langauge.. i meant to say 1) Fixed blade 2) Folding knife as backup


Oh ... right - O
You want a folder too, eay?

this should fit the bill -- but it ain't camo









http://www.amazon.com/SOG-Specialty...F8&qid=1410136631&sr=8-1&keywords=sog+fat+cat


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have a Glock knife. Fixed blade. Various colors available if you do not want black. Option of a saw on the back of the blade. Most importantly,the hand guard has a bottle opener for my Heineken. Durable and functional just like the pistol.


----------



## mack0369 (Jul 22, 2014)

D2 Steel Extreme Fighting Knife KA-BAR. Had it for 12 years, 4 tours, beat the the hell out of it and still sharpens great and holds an edge. It is an awesome knife.


----------



## mack0369 (Jul 22, 2014)

Link for above:KA-BAR Knives, Inc. - Knives > All Categories > D2 Extreme Fighting/Utility Knife - Hardcore Lives. Hardcore Knives.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

View attachment 6591


Camillus


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

Ka Bar for the fixed blade and a Buck folding knife if you can get one.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ka-Bar has proven itself for decades.
Gerber is a good fallback if that's what you can find.

For a folder, Buck or Kershaw would be my picks.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*1) a Fixed blade Knife with full tang as well as a folding knife*

_I must admit that I picked out only one thing that fit your list--and even that was a maybe. That one idea was "fixed." I wouldn't add 'full' to your roster since hidden blades are easily seen if "full."

For example, if you are stripping down you regimen for weight and easy deployment, I would eliminate ideas like "fixed" or "large."

Here's a thought, if you choose to select businesses that do not permit weapons--and you have a knife stuffed somewhere--I might be married to the idea of "secure sheath." I used to work among guys who thought they could hide anything. All they had to do is slightly twist their torso and any idiot could discern if that favorite blade was a CRKT or a Pro-Tech.

I know this might sound aloof and odd, but I would suggest you look at smaller knives made in Italy. Not only are these knives strong and incredibly sharp, but their "pedigree" comes from a quaint little Sicilian isle where everyone is hiding something. Supposedly one petite woman smuggled out a large truck battery.

You do not carry a knife pretending to be Jim Bowie. Rather, the knife you pull is to protect your family. Leave the fancy moves for ridiculous TV shows._


----------



## 46camper (Jun 6, 2021)

Glock 81 or 78. Something from Tops knives . Fixed blades. 
I use a Buck GCK spear point it’s combat fixed blade . It can preform all camp task . 
I also use a Ontario Rat-5 . It is one of my my more survival type knife . Also Ontario Marine SP1 is also a good knife although it’s all black. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I just re-read that last portion I made. I'm not sure I had it all nailed down.

First off, I quit buying "name brand" anythings as I turned 70 years of age. My dad used to hound me about things with a name as opposed to a function. For example, I do have one "_common, no, really common_" knife, and without question, that blade could do double-duty with a medical surgeon. 

I also recently found a really nice folding knife. It has a very crisp edge, and perfect "grip" for serious work. I shoved it in my jeans and moved onto other investigations.

Then someone asked me about this "royal knife" and asked me what kind of tool this thing was. That's where I froze! I had not the faintest awareness what, who and where this tool have evolved. It might have come from Milwaukee, then again, it might be a 1942 Italian hold-over from the soldiers coming up from Africa. Hey, folding knives were scare at that point in history, and I have several uncles who walked that very odd-ball European walk.

So, I now "pick up" various folders and see if my "hand fits the tool." At one time I passed on about twenty folding knives--all of which are still in one of my "blade storage drawers." Yeah, my favorite knife is probably a 'cheap-o.' Then again, I have an edge on this thing that makes newcomers a bit squirrelly...


----------



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

Yes I am totally aware that the original poster is no longer on the website and that the OP was back in 2014, regardless, if anyone is reading this section I would like to point out that the knives listed by members are NOT survival knives nor Bushcraft knives but instead are Combat knives, with the exception of the Kukri which is more of a manchette.

The person that listed a Mora as a survival knife, this is why it isn't Click Link

A survival /Bushcraft knife should be ~1/4 thick, full tang, 4-6 inch blade, drop point, Flat or Scandi grind, and not serrated


----------

